# Any way to xfer programs from one Tivo to another through backup/restore?



## kwadguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I have a Pioneer/Tivo unit with a lot of programs recorded on it, but only Tivo basic. I also have a Pioneer/Tivo unit with Tivo Plus but nothing yet recorded on it. Is there any way to do some sort of backup/restore that would put the recorded programs on the Pioneer/Tivo with Tivo Plus? As far as I can tell, the answer is no, since you need to do a delete everything operation to initialize the serial number after a restore of a Tivo image from a machine other than the one it's going to be used on.

But I figured I'd ask just to confirm my understanding.

Kwad


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I don't know of any way.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No. The recordings would be encrypted tot he particular mainboard. Plus doing such would be considered extraction here, perhaps.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

kwadguy said:


> I have a Pioneer/Tivo unit with a lot of programs recorded on it, but only Tivo basic. I also have a Pioneer/Tivo unit with Tivo Plus but nothing yet recorded on it. Is there any way to do some sort of backup/restore that would put the recorded programs on the Pioneer/Tivo with Tivo Plus? As far as I can tell, the answer is no, since you need to do a delete everything operation to initialize the serial number after a restore of a Tivo image from a machine other than the one it's going to be used on.
> 
> But I figured I'd ask just to confirm my understanding.
> 
> Kwad


Use TiVo to go in both directions may be a way.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

lessd said:


> Use TiVo to go in both directions may be a way.


It needs subbed though to use TTG or MRV.


----------

